# Another Heart Attack!



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Had some friends in from Louisiana and was asked to make a bacon bomb (fattie). Crawfish and blue crab in this 1. Then smothered in a shrimp & mushroom sauce.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow!!! Looks like it was da Bomb!!! Good Job!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Daaaamn! Making me hon'gree


-Nick


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks great!!! One of these days I need to do one...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

KA-BOOM! great bomb!


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks great. Fitting name, but great. We will have to try something like that.


----------

